# Bruno Mars auf dem Playboy-Cover: Zehnter Mann in der gesamten Playboy-Geschichte



## beachkini (15 März 2012)

​

*Sänger Bruno Mars hat es als zehnter Mann überhaupt auf das Cover der neuen Playboy-Ausgabe geschafft. Eigentlich posieren auf dem Cover ja nur nackte oder leicht bekleidete Frauen, aber Bruno Mars posiert auf der neuen Ausgabe mit "Miss April" Raquel Pomplun, die ihm zu Füßen liegt. *

Auf dem Cover des Playboy sind eigentlich immer nur nackte oder leicht bekleidete Frauen zu sehen, doch jetzt hat es ein Mann auf das Titelbild geschafft: Sänger Bruno Mars ist der Glückliche, allerdings komplett bekleidet im Anzug. Bruno Mars ist damit der erst zehnte Mann in der gesamten Playboy-Geschichte, dem diese Ehre zuteil wird. Und den Playboy gibt es schon sehr lange, in Deutschland seit rund 40 Jahren. Das letzte Mal war 2009 ein Mann auf dem Titelblatt zu sehen, und zwar der bekannte Schauspieler Seth Rogen. Und jetzt ist Bruno Mars an der Reihe: Da kann er ziemlich stolz auf sich sein.

Die US-Zeitschrift USA Today veröffentlichte schon im Vorfeld das Cover der neuen Playboy-Ausgabe, die am Freitag erscheint. Darauf sehen wir Bruno Mars mit schickem Designeranzug und Gitarre. Ihm liegt eine schöne Frau zu Füßen, es ist "Miss April" Raquel Pomplun. Mit seiner Haartolle, dem weißen Anzug und der Gitarre erinnert er doch schwer an Elvis Presley, oder? Im Interview mit dem Playboy hat er nämlich über seine großen Vorbilder geredet: Und da gehören besonders Jimi Hendrix, Frank Sinatra und eben Elvis Presley dazu. 
(starflash.de)


----------



## Q (15 März 2012)

hat das was mit dem 1. April zu tun 

*BITTE DENKT ALLE DARAN:* Bilder auch von dieser Ausgabe wie alle anderen *Playboy*-Sachen sind hier *verboten*


----------

